# Longer Hunting Reports



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey guys I've noticed for a hunting forum , we actually don;t put a lot of detail in our hunting reports.
Usually it's just , I went here, I shot this, ... and that's about it.

Thing is, what a waste of a story, we're all keen enthusiasts, we wanna hear all about it !
There's probably an interesting days hunting behind that one photo most guys post, and I'm sure we'd all love to hear it.

Just for myself I'd be keen to read about:

- What you used? Your SS, why you chose that, what you like about this SS as a hunting rig. What ammo you used , and why. What other gear you use ? I'd want to hear about your favourite boots / field knife / wetweathers and why you chose them for this trip.

-Where you hunted - presumably this is a beautiful place you like going, so let's hear about it. What sort of weather was it. Did you see much game/wildife beyond what you took ?

- The stalk,and the final shot. How far away did you see your quarry , how far did you have to stalk ? Where did you tale the shot frm , did you have to account for wind / brush / elevation. Was it a diififcult shot.

-What did you learn from the hunt ? What would you have done differrent, what worked well...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All good suggestions .....

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

people like to keep thier secrets. h34r:


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I believe that if you look at my succesful hunting posts you will see that i posted where i hunted, and what setup i used and how i got it. I find the posts that are plain picture (like ghost's posts) and just a little description very enjoyable.

(You want us to write a book each time we post ?)


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Ok just a suggestion...

http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/monthly_02_2011/post-18-0-50969100-1296904094_thumb.jpg


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

JediMike said:


> Ok just a suggestion...
> 
> http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/monthly_02_2011/post-18-0-50969100-1296904094_thumb.jpg


I wasn't getting angry or anything..

what's up with the old chilbro picture ?

-zippo


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey guys I've noticed for a hunting forum , we actually don;t put a lot of detail in our hunting reports.
Usually it's just , I went here, I shot this, ... and that's about it.

Thing is, what a waste of a story, we're all keen enthusiasts, we wanna hear all about it !
There's probably an interesting days hunting behind that one photo most guys post, and I'm sure we'd all love to hear it.

Just for myself I'd be keen to read about:

- What you used? Your SS, why you chose that, what you like about this SS as a hunting rig. What ammo you used , and why. What other gear you use ? I'd want to hear about your favourite boots / field knife / wetweathers and why you chose them for this trip.

-Where you hunted - presumably this is a beautiful place you like going, so let's hear about it. What sort of weather was it. Did you see much game/wildife beyond what you took ?

- The stalk,and the final shot. How far away did you see your quarry , how far did you have to stalk ? Where did you tale the shot frm , did you have to account for wind / brush / elevation. Was it a diififcult shot.

-What did you learn from the hunt ? What would you have done differrent, what worked well...

Mike yes I agree, for me I'm very interested in the equipment used and the approximate range, and the users approximate draw length. All this equates to terminal ballistics and this helps other shooters decide on what to use for their hunting set up if un-decided. Shooting at 30 yards with 9/16 steel is a lot different than shooting at 30 yards with a marble, Ghost 0311 took an armadillo at 10 meters and post what he used, that is very, very helpful information, he did a great job.

Yes, what you use and the hunting conditions are all important to me.

wll


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I agree it would be nice to use a more, controlled and thorough, template when posting kills in the hunting section.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

D.Nelson said:


> I agree it would be nice to use a more, controlled and thorough, template when posting kills in the hunting section.


I think a template button next to the reply button or would be great

Slingshot Used and OTT/TTF

Size of band or Tube

Static length of band/tube

Size and type/weight of ammo used

Distance of shot

Draw Length

These are penitent questions that would help us all.

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

wll said:


> D.Nelson said:
> 
> 
> > I agree it would be nice to use a more, controlled and thorough, template when posting kills in the hunting section.
> ...


It really gives no room for personal customization, Use the hunting setup topic for that. everyone should use whatever way they like to describe theyre hunt. You are a numbers kind of guy (no mean to offend) and some people might be the spontaneous kind. like me.


----------



## Kerry Cornelius (Nov 11, 2014)

I love hearing/reading good hunting stories, you can leave out the big secrets as most hunter/writers do. But there is a good story tell with the other details. I am not allowed to hunt w/SS in Wisconsin. So i love to read about your hunting experiences. Thank you for sharing.


----------

